# Thresher shark



## ssfantasea (Nov 27, 2012)

I am getting some  fresh thresher from a friend of mine tonight.  Just caught yesterday afternoon.

Guess what I'm gonna do... I'm gonna smoke it.  Any tips, ideas or info out there?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2012)

Assuming that it was bleed and ice properly after landing, you'll have some great fish! I haven't smoked Thresher before, but have had it grilled over an open fire on the beach in Hawaii! I would use a  sweet wood, apple, peach, cherry. Don't over season it. And unless your wanting jerky, don't over cook it! Lets see some Q-view when its done! How big was it? We had a 16' thresher on last year while tuna fishing. After several long runs it finally bit through the line just out of gaff reach!


----------



## jimf (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never smoked one, but I caught a Thresher on my bachelor party 4 years ago.

body - 7ft
Tail - 7 ft
total 14 ft, 332 lbs

Ocean City, MD













292_517832502731_7899_n.jpg



__ jimf
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thresher shark is my favorite.Haven't had it in awhile,but smoking it smells great keep us posted


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2012)

Great meat.

We always grilled ours.

If it will stand up to grilling, it will stand up to a careful smoke.  Very substantial as seafood goes.

Give us some pics?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

